# Is there a good WM resale agent?



## janej (Sep 20, 2019)

I am looking to sell my small contract of 8500 points.   I just have not used it much recently.   Is there an agent I can use?   I am not very update to date with WM.

Many thanks for your help,

Jane


----------



## taterhed (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes, I highly recommend selling on WMO     Use LT transfers if you like.     https://www.wmowners.com/forum/
Or.....Put it on Tug.

Any broker will strip the account and sell it low-ball.  You'll be the one to pay the price.

About the max price--all fees included (including $299 transfer)--is .40 cents a credit--if the account is fully loaded.

So, 8500 means:   8500 banked,  8500 current, 8500 to borrow.   That is 25,500 credits available to use/borrow.  That's 'fully loaded'
8500x .40 per credit is $3400 for the 'fully loaded' account.  I would want the seller to pay the $299 for that.
So, if the account was 'missing 8000 credits' and only had 17000 available, 8500 x .08 cents a credit would be $3400-680=$2720 
Does this make 'cents' at .40 cents a credit?



I just checked WMO, currently, there are several accounts listed for sale on WMO at about .35 cents a credit.  That's what I would list at if I was listing it for sale.
I'll make a point:  Your account is a 'less desirable' account than 7k or 10k due to the MF structure.  It will be slower to sell than a 10k account.
If you decide to list it on WMO, they will be very helpful.  There is a template for the listing etc... all on the forum.  They are the 'TUG' of Worldmark owners.

Here's another thought:  If you have a large number of credits, rent your credits out and then fire-sale the 'empty' account.  It can be a way to recoup value....or
IF you rent out all your credits, then maybe you'll just keep your account and use it in the future or sell when it's full again.

Cheers...hope this helps.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 21, 2019)

On www.wmowners.com they list several trusted Brokers.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 21, 2019)

I would first make sure of what you have. Are you sure you get 8500 credits every year? I've never seen an account that wasn't an even thousand number of credits, and would be suprised to find out they exist. If it shows 8500 current credits that is different than the amount you get per year. Worth phoning them and asking how many credits you get awarded as it makes a difference to the price.

I think $0.35 is very optimistic except for a completely loaded account. (Ie 8k per year with 16k in the account and 8k to borrow).


----------



## taterhed (Sep 22, 2019)

I took the .35 cent examples from the current top few ads on the MWO.
As I said, some were good accounts (10k) and helps with the price.

Not sure what the OP's account is......  Heck, 8500 points wont get you a week in Portland.


----------



## janej (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks a lot everyone for your help!

I just logged in to my account and this is what it says

Current Balance 4,500 (expires 12/31/2020)
Available to Borrow 8,000
Total 12,500

I guess my contract must be 8,000 credit?   My dues is $217.74 USD.   How much should I ask?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 22, 2019)

janej said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your help!
> 
> I just logged in to my account and this is what it says
> 
> ...


I think that's probably worth about $1900 or so. Maybe a bit more as your anniversary is coming up - the buyer will likely have another batch of credits by the time it closes. I would definitely emphasize that in ads. Given another batch of credits would sell for ~$560 that could bump up your price considerably.

I think the dues you quoted are probably quarterly.


----------



## janej (Sep 22, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> I think that's probably worth about $1900 or so. Maybe a bit more as your anniversary is coming up - the buyer will likely have another batch of credits by the time it closes. I would definitely emphasize that in ads. Given another batch of credits would sell for ~$560 that could bump up your price considerably.
> 
> I think the dues you quoted are probably quarterly.


Thank you so much for your help!   

How long does the transfer process take?   Does $1900 include the transfer fee?

Jane


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 22, 2019)

janej said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> How long does the transfer process take?   Does $1900 include the transfer fee?
> 
> Jane



3-6 months seems to be the going time line. I would expect the buyer to pay the $299 fee to transfer on top of that. I'd probably list a bit higher to allow for negotiation.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 22, 2019)

Yeah, so my prior example:
8000*.40 (including $299) fully loaded would be :  $3200 with 24k available credits--including the $299 transfer fee.  $2900 without.  That's the max price I'd ever pay from anybody.  
But
Yours is missing 12k credits and the market appears to have several listings on WMO at about .35 cents.

So:  8000*.35= $2800  - 12k credits  (.08*12000=$960)   :  $1840 plus $299  

I agree fully with @bizaro86 :   I'd list just a little above the $1840--buyer pays closing plus $299 transfer--and very heavily point out that the account will have 22.5k credits shortly after/or at transfer with non expiring during transfer.

The WMO marketplace has a great template you can use to write your listing....or just grab one of the posts already for sale for a sample.

I also recommend you list it on TUG--great marketplace.

If you use LT or another popular closer on TUG, they'll do the 'mini-escrow' between you and the buyer to decrease the chance of fraud.  Not worth doing a 'real' escrow for that little money.


----------



## janej (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you, Rob and bizaro86!

I will get the listing out today.

Jane


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 22, 2019)

If the Points/Credits expire on 12/31/20 then your Anniversary date is 12/01. The current Points/Credits were issued on 12/01/2018. Worldmark Points/Credits are good for about 25 months. The way things are going with the Wyndham Transfer Department in all likelihood even if you had an accepted offer today and contacted Wyndham Transfer Department the Transfer will not be completed until after 01/01/2020. So by the time the transfer is complete there will be 12,500 current Credits/Points and 8,000 to borrow.

Also it is normal for the seller to continue to pay the maintenance fees until the Transfer is complete.


----------



## janej (Sep 22, 2019)

I am trying to work with the template and have a question.

I see some people listed as "WM premier perpetual account which includes bonus time, inventory specials".    How do I know if my contract is entitled to these?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 22, 2019)

janej said:


> I am trying to work with the template and have a question.
> 
> I see some people listed as "WM premier perpetual account which includes bonus time, inventory specials".    How do I know if my contract is entitled to these?
> 
> ...



It is. I don't think there has ever been a report of someone actually buying a "standard" account. I think they used to use that as a sales urgency technique "you only get premiere if you buy today!"

One way to tell for absolute certain is to call them and ask. Generally, when I call them they often say (after I verify my account number/identity) "how can I help you with your premiere account." So the phone agents do know.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 22, 2019)

Saw your for sale post on wmowners.com. Good luck.


----------



## janej (Sep 24, 2019)

I received a few messages.  This person seems to be the most straightforward.   Is he reputable?  He wants me to provide my account information.

Michael Murphy
TLS, LLC (TLStimeshares)
1-800-206-0611 X103
Fax: 1-425-497-2108
www.tlstimeshares.com


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 24, 2019)

Mike Murphy is legit. He has been in business for years

Look at his website. In the Inventory section, you will see WM accounts for sale. That will give you some idea of the asking prices. Of course, the number of credits available, and the anniversary date will all figure into the calculation of value of the account.

Thank you for using WMOwners.com!


----------



## janej (Sep 24, 2019)

hudshut said:


> Mike Murphy is legit. He has been in business for years
> 
> Look at his website. In the Inventory section, you will see WM accounts for sale. That will give you some idea of the asking prices. Of course, the number of credits available, and the anniversary date will all figure into the calculation of value of the account.
> 
> Thank you for using WMOwners.com!


Thank you!  I am going to work with Mike.   

Jane


----------

